# Broke Down And Bought A Gallon Of Fluid Film



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gonna try it on my machines and hope it makes a difference.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello orangeputeh,

You did not make a mistake. 

You can cut it with water making a fifty fifty mix in a quart spray bottle and coat everything that contacts snow or just the chutes and spouts.
Do this several times letting it dry between coats and then use it on the chutes of your snow mules as needed as that is where it will wear down the fluid film coating at a faster rate. 

If your garden gnome is near the snow that is being cleared he will be dodging the snow and hiding in the mailbox as you get rid of it. 

Its great for moistening the rubber door gaskets of your car to make them seal better as it helps to bring back the flexibility of the rubber gaskets.
Long story short the driver side door gaskets for my truck are over $400.00 plus tax and shipping and I will be wiping them down with fluid film for quite while.

It would help the rubber tracks on the snow mules too but I would not want to do anything other than putting them on blocks and just dipping a shop towel in a 50-50 mix to coat the cleats and the flat sections and using just a little on the tracks to help prolong the life of the tracks.




No worries, the stuff works very well.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Fluid film is lanolin-based and has a great label declaration, "Fluid Film is a solvent free, lanolin based rust and corrosion inhibitor along with a penetrating lubricant." Non-toxic, non-hazardous are the claims. There are no hazardous solvents in this product! This is in contrast to a lot of the other sprays that keep snow from sticking. Read the label declaration of your favorite snow protectant and look at the solvent profile and at the warnings on the can. Even Dupont's teflon snow ice repellant product reads, "Danger, harmful or fatal if swallowed, Irritant, Extremely Flammable." Arien's Sno-Jet adds "Vapors harmful, Eye, skin and respiratory tract irritant."


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I just finished up emptying a gallon can on my new truck (Tundra)... Entire chassis, suspension, inside body panels, inner/outer rockers, cab corners... lots of FF love!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> I just finished up emptying a gallon can on my new truck (Tundra)... Entire chassis, suspension, inside body panels, inner/outer rockers, cab corners... lots of FF love!


* Well were in the name of ZEUS are The BLOODY PICS of it there, BROTHER CC. :icon-wwp::icon-wwp::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Fluid Film, works great on hedge trimmers too.


Web master, The folks at Fluid Film run lots of promotions and I am sure that they would gladly advertise here too as it would increase their sales.


OH, and before I forget it Fluid Film in the aerosol can is $9.99 at NAPA. If you have the latest coupon you can take 20% off your FF purchase after you buy the NAPA bag for 99 cents.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

classiccat said:


> I just finished up emptying a gallon can on my new truck (Tundra)... Entire chassis, suspension, inside body panels, inner/outer rockers, cab corners... lots of FF love!


did you brush on or use a 50-50 spray? Thanks everyone . I did not know it had other uses. I was going to just use it on the blowers.

does it leave a clear film or is it slightly discolored when dry ?

I want to use it on my show Honda.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Well were in the name of ZEUS are The BLOODY PICS of it there, BROTHER CC. :icon-wwp::icon-wwp::emoticon-south-park*


Here's the old black Chevy that I had since new... and I'd still have it if I had known about FF back in 2001! 









^^ It was a tough seeing her in the rear view for the last time.









^^ The new girl already made herself right at home!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> did you brush on or use a 50-50 spray? Thanks everyone . I did not know it had other uses. I was going to just use it on the blowers.
> 
> does it leave a clear film or is it slightly discolored when dry ?
> 
> I want to use it on my show Honda.


I used a similar kit that SMA is demonstrating here: 





the wands are great for getting around various parts of the undercarriage.

There is a little "360-tip nozzle" that's available for the cans which I used for getting into the tight spaces like rockers, cab corners, tailgate weep holes and doors.

It seemed to have self-leveled for me. It does have a yellowish tint to it; i went around and sprayed every single fastener and hose clamp. I'll have to take some pictures of what it looks like on the super-white paint that the toyota uses.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

classiccat said:


> I used a similar kit that SMA is demonstrating here:
> video
> 
> the wands are great for getting around various parts of the undercarriage.
> ...


how often would you recommend applying a coat to?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Orangeputeh,

I would concentrate on the chute and spout. Just dip the clean shop towel in the gallon and coat the chute and spout with a thin coat and let it dry and repeat it as it will dry between coats. 

I just spray it on the parts contacting snow out of the can before I start clearing as I have the pups and just spray a little on the paddles and chute as I work if its really nasty crap that has begun to melt

When I use the JD I just spray a few spots and the impeller housing and the chute and then use it. I am still debating buying the spare parts but I do need them. The only issue is the bloody chute and I have to order some slick sheet quickly to line it. I have to find my bag of elevator bolts first :^0-bad leon!!!! and buy some nylock nuts and washers.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> how often would you recommend applying a coat to?


The plan is to give the undercarriage a good washdown & light FF recoat every spring ...then the full sha-bang every fall.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> The plan is to give the undercarriage a good washdown & light FF recoat every spring ...then the full sha-bang every fall.


* Is that truck new, new or new used??????????? and if it is new AHHHHHHHHHH YES The Lifestyles of the RICH AND FAMOUS!!! Isn't life just GRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowing::bowing:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*With the amount of salt they use here in this God forsaken outhouse of a so called state. the only way not to get rust is to keep your toys locked up in zee Garage all winter. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Is that truck new, new or new used??????????? and if it is new AHHHHHHHHHH YES The Lifestyles of the RICH AND FAMOUS!!! Isn't life just GRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowing::bowing:*


2017 Limited with 11k miles...barely broken in and $10-GRAND cheaper! 

My old man still has his '02 Red Silverado with over 200k... he just dropped 5k getting the rockers, cab corners and wheel wells repaired. Turned out really nice!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

u can mix it with water to get a 50/50 mix? water? doesnt it seperate


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> u can mix it with water to get a 50/50 mix? water? doesnt it seperate


No; Use it straight out of the can.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> u can mix it with water to get a 50/50 mix? water? doesnt it seperate



I was reading that you should not dilute it with water, per FF's website, I think, or it could have been Amazon.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Come to think of it, I remember reading that when they being FF received a user letter from a towns highway department using it on the town trucks they put on the lift and they paint the fifty fifty mix on with a brush or brushes so I would imagine that they would want to stretch out the FF gallons to save money.

SO, I take back saying it can be cut with water and used successfully it should be applied straight on the surface over several coats. 

Those sheep must be vacationing in Hawaii by now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> 2017 Limited with 11k miles...barely broken in and $10-GRAND cheaper!
> 
> My old man still has his '02 Red Silverado with over 200k... he just dropped 5k getting the rockers, cab corners and wheel wells repaired. Turned out really nice!


* The Red Truck is what I Drive in the Winter. This is my TOY that stays Locked away in zee Garage during the Winter. mg::emoticon-south-park *


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Looks like an 88 Regal. My Dad had one, it was a cool car

Is that your yard? NICE 
.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> .
> Looks like an 88 Regal. My Dad had one, it was a cool car
> 
> Is that your yard? NICE
> .


* No it is a 1995 BUICK REGAL GRAND SPORT. It was my late Uncle's car. *


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> did you brush on or use a 50-50 spray? Thanks everyone . I did not know it had other uses. I was going to just use it on the blowers.
> 
> does it leave a clear film or is it slightly discolored when dry ?
> 
> I want to use it on my show Honda.


I'd say it's slightly discolored if you don't wipe-up the excess. 

You can see it on the bolts and hose clamps.









as well as the ground strap, battery terminals & tie-downs:


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have a garage so I'm probably going to need a 5 gallon bucket of the stuff for my garden tractor and snowblowers, but I would really want to cover the body and frame of my 47 Ford coupe sitting out in the elements.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been using Fluid Film by the gallon for a few years now. It's good, but not a miracle worker. In my neck of the woods, it gets cleared off my undercarriage of my three vehicles after every winter. I have to repeat the coating every summer/fall.

I'll always remember an old timer I knew (James Earl Jones' cousin, H.B. Connely) from Dublin Michigan. He grew up during the Depression and that man knew how to keep old things going. He had an old Ford car, somewhere in the late 40s/early 50s that he chopped up and modified into a snowplow vehicle. 

He was poor as can be, but that car-truck's sheet metal and frame were as clean as a whistle. His trick was to use old motor oil, brushed on with an old paint brush and done every summer and fall. You had to get under it and reach into all the crevasses...only way it would work.

I've adopted that approach with FF.



topher5150 said:


> I don't have a garage so I'm probably going to need a 5 gallon bucket of the stuff for my garden tractor and snowblowers, but I would really want to cover the body and frame of my 47 Ford coupe sitting out in the elements.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention, but H.B.'s plow car stayed out in the weather year-round. The paint was faded and basically gone, but the sheet metal and undercarriage stayed in great shape.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I was at Lowes last night and there was a display stand there with FF in an aerosol can.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

At least up here in Traverse City, Lowes is the cheapest. $9.98

That's where I get my Aero FF.

I'm doing a front brake job (rotors, pads and possibly calipers) tomorrow and I'll spray the entire lower front end with FF. I'm going to take leonz's advice and do two coats letting the first dry some.

I think one can will do the front.



topher5150 said:


> I was at Lowes last night and there was a display stand there with FF in an aerosol can.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

jrom said:


> At least up here in Traverse City, Lowes is the cheapest. $9.98
> 
> That's where I get my Aero FF.
> 
> ...


it's the same price in Grandville


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I thought this stuff was supposed to dry? Mine hasn't. Seems like it will just wash off in first snow use.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It doesnt dry, it remains a wet film. Its not water soluable, but will wash off over time depending on where its applied.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> It doesnt dry, it remains a wet film. Its not water soluable, but will wash off over time depending on where its applied.


well , just doesn't seem applicable to a snowblower then.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> well , just doesn't seem applicable to a snowblower then.


Hows that? It doest just rinse off. Its like pam on steriods. You cant expect it to last forever on surfaces that have constant snow abrasion. (impeller housing, augers, inside of chute) For every other thing else its exceptional.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Hows that? It doest just rinse off. Its like pam on steriods. You cant expect it to last forever on surfaces that have constant snow abrasion. (impeller housing, augers, inside of chute) For every other thing else its exceptional.


good. what about the tracks. my tracks are over 20 years old and still look new. will this stuff hurt the tracks?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> good. what about the tracks. my tracks are over 20 years old and still look new. will this stuff hurt the tracks?


if the tracks look like new after 20 years......keep doing whatever was done for 20. 

imho, fluid film has its uses on a blower, its just not the be all/end all of all things blower.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Let's see, it won't protect the impeller, auger or chute, but it will protect the rest. I'm with you Orangputeh - seems worthless to me also !


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Let's see, it won't protect the impeller, auger or chute, but it will protect the rest. I'm with you Orangputeh - seems worthless to me also !


Well... I wouldn't say "useless." I just started using it, and it does seem to work better than anything else I've sprayed in there. It helps prevent clogging and simplifies cleanup. But it doesn't last any longer than anything else I've tried. It just works better.

Richard


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello orangeputeh,

If you feel it is not drying well you could use a shop rag and wipe some of it off and save the shop rag, I would leave it as the honda snow mules will love you for it and you will have no issues with the deep snows you get up on the hill as my friends at Uncle Pete refer to Donner.

I always use the space heater to melt all the ice and snow off when i am done and then spray the FF on it when I remember to do it then if I have time and it does a great job for me. 
I quite often have to warm up the pups with the space heater and then spray the chute and paddles when its warmed up and then go and kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the Moat Monsters with its remains.

I did find that the metal cross augers on the john deere 47 inch unit do not collect snow and ice and really push the snow forward while using it. I am not sure I will be using the JD as I cannot afford to buy the new belts right now. 

Don't give up, I know that I am never disappointed even when I spray a little on the chute of the CCR 3000 GTS pup.
In my case I always found that it dried out on the plastic chutes and lower plastic parts of the snow pups and the plastic impeller of the JD 2 stage impeller. 

It will dry somewhat if the garage is not heated but the fluid film will get into every nook and cranny and coat everything.

You could always just coat the chute and spout each time you use it to use less of it. I guess I have been spoiled by the pups and how dependable they have been for me and 2 or three squirts coats everything since the larger one is only the CCR 3000 GTS model and the smaller pup is the S2000.

It wont hurt the tracks on the snow mules it will keep them in better shape just like wiping FF on the door gaskets of your vehicles to keep them flexible and continue to provide a good seal. 

Leon


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> good. what about the tracks. my tracks are over 20 years old and still look new. will this stuff hurt the tracks?


You do beautiful work Orangeputeh. Is the pup out there in the bleachers cheering you on and keeping you company while you are doing snow blower surgery??


----------

